# Bolt Pixelation w Comcast Cablecard



## IndyMike (Jan 28, 2016)

My new tivo Bolt works perfectly fine with OTA antenna. However, i wanted to add cable so I had xfinity-comcast cablecard installed yesterday (technician indicates signal strength is perfect) but the bolt has major pixelation in standard def and can't even pull in HD channels. The tech initially installed an amplifier on my coax network and tested around 0db on every channel. House and wiring is almost brand new. Haven't tried going w/o the amp. Suggestions?


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

I also recently installed comcast cable card and I have t of have pixelation but only on some HD channels. Most notable is ESPN.

I slightly nicked my underground cable a couple of weeks ago When I was dealing with some drainage issues in my yard. Hoping that this is my problem but I have not had Comcast out to repair the line.

Curious as to whether anybody else is having issues like I am with ESPN on Comcast.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

*IndyMike,
Thank You for the post.
Let's double check a couple things.
1. Make sure the Cablecard is fully active and paired. To check this go to....
Settings & Messages > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options (for installers) > CableCARD Menu.

**Motorola Cablecard**
Con:Con (should say 'Yes')
Val:Val (should say 'V')
Auth:Auth (should say 'S')

**Cisco Cablecard**
Status (CA Screen):Status (should say 'Ready')
Active program authorization:Active program authorization (#-#-Ent)
DAVIC Status: DAVIC Status (should say 'Locked') (Press Clear on the TiVo remote to return to the CableCARD Menu, then select:
SA CableCARD DAVIC Info. Copy the value for Status.)

2. Make sure that your cable account is provisioned for HD channels.
3. If all of this checks out ok initiate a Repeat Guided Set Up and choose cable instead of antenna.
From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Reset to Defaults > Repeat Guided Setup*

*To see if the Amp is causing any issues you can also check the DVR Diagnostics by going to....From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > DVR Diagnostics
Check for this information.
DVR Diagnostics:

Tuner 0

Channel = Any channel
Modulation =should be QAM64 or 256
Signal strength = Should be 89-95%
Signal lock =should say yes
Program lock =
SNR =should be between 29-35db
RS uncorrected =should be 0
RS corrected =should be 0*


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Last year *DVR* was replaced by *TiVo box Diagnostics*.

But the rest is pretty good.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I just had major issues with Comcast & my Roamio Pro with cablecard. I had pixilation and no-picture issues on about 14 random channels. After talking to TIVO and Comcast Cablecard support multiple times, I got no resolution. Fortunately, it rained here on Tuesday and I had major Internet problems (download speed dropped below 1 Mbps). Comcast Internet support was on the ball and dispatched a tech yesterday. He ran a new cable to the house and replaced the main outlet connector. All is now good. All problems resolved and we were even able to remove my amplifier. The channels I had issues with all happened to be the weakest channels; according to the TIVO signal strength meter. My Internet is now back to 90Mbps too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> I just had major issues with Comcast & my Roamio Pro with cablecard. I had pixilation and no-picture issues on about 14 random channels. After talking to TIVO and Comcast Cablecard support multiple times, I got no resolution. Fortunately, it rained here on Tuesday and I had major Internet problems (download speed dropped below 1 Mbps). Comcast Internet support was on the ball and dispatched a tech yesterday. He ran a new cable to the house and replaced the main outlet connector. All is now good. All problems resolved and we were even able to remove my amplifier. The channels I had issues with all happened to be the weakest channels; according to the TIVO signal strength meter. My Internet is now back to 90Mbps too.


I makes me feel bad for all the things cable cards get blamed for, but I'm glad you're working now.


----------

